# Tile & Stone Work



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

17 years experience. References available. Custom Showers.





ALL CUSTOM TILE & STONE


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I can testify to his quality work and workmanship. He is great and reasonable and work is done in a timely manner.


----------

